# carrying a D lock



## young Ed (19 Oct 2014)

hope this is the right section to post in?

having just bought a road bike i also feel it is time to invest in some better security, a D lock seems the obvious to me being so much more secure than a cable
but how do i carry a D lock on a road bike without a rucksack? or even a cable considering any saddle bag i want will be only just big enough for a spare tube or two and a pair of levers, maybe a multi tool
Cheers Ed


----------



## jayonabike (19 Oct 2014)

Did the D lock come with a clamp so you can attach to the frame?


----------



## ScotiaLass (19 Oct 2014)

My D lock came with a mount for the frame...unfortunately my bike frame won't take it but it would probably fit okay on a road bike (if you have the room).
If I need to take mine I carry it in my rucksack although it is a heavy beast!


----------



## young Ed (19 Oct 2014)

jayonabike said:


> Did the D lock come with a clamp so you can attach to the frame?


not got one yet but my brothers did and he carries his in his main frame triangle bit but i feel this doesn't look too good and and i never see any real roadies with any visible locks
Cheers Ed


----------



## jayonabike (19 Oct 2014)

Most roadies carry a small cafe lock. Small enough to carry in your back pocket and enough to deter an opportunist thief grabbing your bike from outside a cafe/shop. I use one of these when I'm lycra'd up. 
When I'm on my around town/work/jump on in jeans bike I have a d lock clamped to the frame


----------



## ScotiaLass (19 Oct 2014)

jayonabike said:


> Most roadies carry a small cafe lock. Small enough to carry in your back pocket and enough to deter an opportunist thief grabbing your bike from outside a cafe/shop. I use one of these when I'm lycra'd up.
> When I'm on my around town/work/jump on in jeans bike I have a d lock clamped to the frame


I rarely use my D lock.
I usually don't stop anywhere on a ride that I'd leave my bike but I carry a pretty sturdy cable lock, just incase I need to pop for a pee coffee


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Oct 2014)

I just use a café lock but then I don't leave my bikes anywhere for any amount of time . They are always in my view or I am on them .


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Oct 2014)

PS where are the pictures of the bike


----------



## vickster (19 Oct 2014)

If you want proper security for a roadbike, you'll have to get over what it looks like...or carry it in a backpack, in a pannier, bugeed to a rack, get a carradice or bar bag. My little Kryptonite D fits in my Bell (Walmart i.e. Asda) bar bag.

I have these, the cable might fit in the bag too and the tools

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Kryptonite-Evolution-Mini-7-Lock-With-4-Foot-Kryptoflex-Cable_53382.htm
http://direct.asda.com/Road-Stash-B...8-05eff6da2486&istItemId=xmmlaqtr&istBid=tztx


----------



## byegad (19 Oct 2014)

If you are commuting to work, a D lock can be left on a stand so long as it is not in to bad an area. I used to leave one at work in the car patrolled car park. You need to carry a light lock incase the D is sabotaged but it never did for my commuting of 8 years.


----------



## young Ed (19 Oct 2014)

okay, maybe a D lock isn't the way to go and instead a decent cable lock and a big saddle bag as the bike won't be let out of sight and i'm not commuting on it but when i get a road bike for commuting somewhere over a distant rainbow that will have to have the ugly D lock in frame  


Cuchilo said:


> PS where are the pictures of the bike


in south wales!  i have heard one of us on here is packing bike right now 
pics to come soon 
Cheers Ed


----------



## vickster (19 Oct 2014)

If just for cafe stops, get a couple of these, tiny

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Surel...aign=Adwords&gclid=CJTEmarHuMECFYzHtAodnl0A2A


----------



## Jon George (19 Oct 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> a pee coffee


That's some rarefied brand of coffee you drink. 

Edit: Just noticed the strike out.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> PS where are the pictures of the bike



Check out Banjo's Scott in the For Sale section.


----------



## young Ed (19 Oct 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> PS where are the pictures of the bike





ianrauk said:


> Check out Banjo's Scott in the For Sale section.


no need, i'm so kind i will even let you have a peek at (soon to be) my pride and joy!





Cheers Ed


----------



## IncoherentJeff (19 Oct 2014)

I use my D-lock nearly daily to lock the frame & rear wheel to an immovable object and a combination cable lock to tie the front wheel to the frame.

Currently keep them in a backpack but thinking it's more likely to cause spinal damage in the event of an incident so looking to attach it to my frame. Unfortunately lost the frame mount the D-lock came with, DIY time I think.

That's for commuting. If I'm out on a training/leisure ride only carry the cable lock incase of a tea or restroom break.


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Oct 2014)

Very nice Ed !
The café lock Vickster linked to is the one I have . It is small and very crap but it does the job intended .


----------



## Crackle (19 Oct 2014)

young Ed said:


> no need, i'm so kind i will even let you have a peek at (soon to be) my pride and joy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the one Banjo passed me on, on a black trail in Coed Y Brenin, showing off with a one handed wheelie. I thought he was gonna come off when he hit the rocky section though.


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Oct 2014)

One D lock left at work in the bike sheds. Another in the cellar that locks my bike to a scaffold pole. For daily stops when in use the bike never gets locked as it comes with me. A number of local shops let me bring it in including two tesco metros near work and the guard keeps his eye on it. Otherwise I have taken it into numerous public toilets and pubs and if people have am issue I go elsewhere.


----------



## young Ed (19 Oct 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> One D lock left at work in the bike sheds. Another in the cellar that locks my bike to a scaffold pole. For daily stops when in use the bike never gets locked as it comes with me. A number of local shops let me bring it in including two tesco metros near work and the guard keeps his eye on it. Otherwise I have taken it into numerous public toilets and pubs and if people have am issue I go elsewhere.


i must admit i have been seen prancing around waitrose (cofee shop and we needed a bag of ground cofee for home, don't usually shop there though) on their polished extra slip floor on sdp-sl's and in full lycra wheeling my bike about
and i have been and various public loos and campsite loos with my 'gandalf stick' as it has been nicknamed by many 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Banjo (20 Oct 2014)

Train Stations and city centers require substantial locks. For out of town cafe stops etc any lock will do. I have a tiny cable combination lock that cost about £2 that has deterred scrotes in the past. An attempt was made to nick the scott in Merthyr but the dopey scrote didnt notice my feeble cable lock around a post so ran off empty handed.


----------



## Colin_P (20 Oct 2014)

Wear the D necklace style like on Breaking Bad, just don't loose the keys.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Oct 2014)

Hipsters round here jam a tiny D lock into the back of their jeans, somehow, and look well cool. My enormous D lock came with a plastic frame bracket that was useless. It ejected the lock at high speed on Putney Bridge and nearly jammed up my back wheel. It lives in my racksac on the rare occasions that it gets taken out on the road. I tend to keep my bike within sight and use a £4 Argos cable lock to meet insurance requirements on the rare occasions when it isn't.


----------



## vickster (20 Oct 2014)

Another option is a hiplock


----------



## young Ed (20 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> Another option is a hiplock


unfortunately i'm not 'hipster' enough for that and lets face it, i stand no chance of getting a KOM or 2 with that round my waist. let alone an imperial century or two
i think it will be a large saddle bag such as this
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-aero-wedge-buckle-large-saddle-bag/
or the Q/R version of it
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-aero-wedge-clip-on-large-saddle-bag/

and stick a small cable lock in there as it will incredibly rarely be out of my sight and only ever because i am facing the other way
i will also stick a spare tube or two in there, a couple tyre levers, maybe some self adhesive patches and a small allen key etc multi tool thingy
Cheers Ed


----------



## Beebo (20 Oct 2014)

A couple of weeks ago a guy in the office changing room forgot the key to his belt lock and spent a very worried 5 minutes Haryy Houdini style desperately trying to free himself from the lock. Oh how we all laughed!


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Oct 2014)

The hiplok D looks quite handy ... http://hiplok.com/bike-locks/hiplok-d-lime


----------



## benb (20 Oct 2014)

Unlock it, slip over your neck, lock it again. Sorted.
Just don't lose the key or it's fire brigade time!


----------



## benb (20 Oct 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> The hiplok D looks quite handy ... http://hiplok.com/bike-locks/hiplok-d-lime



That's pretty nifty, especially if you're a courier that needs very quick access to the lock.


----------



## vickster (20 Oct 2014)

There are lighter ones which really aren't that heavy, the bike won't be that heavy. I did my 100 miler with a heavy trunk bag on the back of my bike


young Ed said:


> unfortunately i'm not 'hipster' enough for that and lets face it, i stand no chance of getting a KOM or 2 with that round my waist. let alone an imperial century or two


How much do you think they weigh?  Plenty of people manage to ride for 100 miles carrying rather more weight (on the bike or themselves) than you would do wearing a hiplock


----------



## young Ed (20 Oct 2014)

could i lock a small D lock to the seat rails?
Cheers Ed


----------

